# Moving to US in 11th grade.



## Jolly imo (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,

Did any one move to US when their kid is in 11th grade?. If so I need some advise how to get into AP courses and how will be the CBSE grades are taken into consideration while allocating the courses in 11th grade.



Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact the local school district. Use county and city for your search.


----------

